# Bottomless portafilter



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

Is it possible to get a bottomless portafilter for a Europiccola?


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

That's no then?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Have one made?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

If you cant find one for sale then buy a regular one and either get a handy friend (or yourself) or professional to cut off the bottom of the basket.


----------



## PreCoffeeCantankerousness (Dec 14, 2014)

You can buy them for both Millennium and pre-millenium models here

http://www.naked-portafilter.com/shop/order-portafilters/


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

gut in Italy sells them


----------

